# Wouldn't Take Many Days Like This



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Took some worms down to the river caught a Stringer of Redhorse.



big rockpile


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome.

When I was growing up in Kentucky we used to gig them in the spring. The black people used to can them and they were really good eating.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

PasturedPork said:


> Awesome.
> 
> When I was growing up in Kentucky we used to gig them in the spring. The black people used to can them and they were really good eating.


 
Oh we Gig them in Winter. Best fish fried :buds: I fried up some for my Son, now he wants to go fishing for them all the time.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, whats a redhorse?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We used to spear suckers (red horse) when they were coming up the creeks in the spring to spawn at night with a lantern.

We caned them also and cooked them up like canned salmon and also use it to make sandwiches like tuna.

We also used them other ways too. I don't think any one spears them like that any longer

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Around here Canning Suckers is just plain wrong to do this with some of the Best Eating fish a person could find. Deep fried is the only way.

When some said something about Canning I was thinking they were mixing Suckers up with Carp.  Yes I have Canned Carp but it is better fried too. Most around here Gig them at night all Winter long. We can snag them in the Spring. I just catch them with Rod and Reel.

http://www.nixasuckerday.org/

big rockpile


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

JJ Grandits said:


> OK, whats a redhorse?


I had to look it up too... then realized what it was when I saw it's also called River Mullet... We just called them Mullet..


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok, so whats a mullet? so a redhorse os a type of sucker. around here we have hognose and I think the other is called white.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Looked it up. Its what we call a hognose sucker.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Redhorse suckers are one of the best for pickling. I've pickled carp and white suckers but neither as good as redhorse. They are not very common around here except for a few rivers and streams which connect with Lake Michigan. About now is when they'll be moving into smaller streams to spawn. 

Martin


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Around here Canning Suckers is just plain wrong to do this with some of the Best Eating fish a person could find. Deep fried is the only way.
> 
> When some said something about Canning I was thinking they were mixing Suckers up with Carp.  Yes I have Canned Carp but it is better fried too. Most around here Gig them at night all Winter long. We can snag them in the Spring. I just catch them with Rod and Reel.
> 
> ...


 Nice catch, man! I just moved to extreme southeast Iowa; I wonder if they can be caught here. I know there a coupla' good sized rivers nearby.
What do they bite on, and how do you rig for them on rod and reel?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

swamp man said:


> Nice catch, man! I just moved to extreme southeast Iowa; I wonder if they can be caught here. I know there a coupla' good sized rivers nearby.
> What do they bite on, and how do you rig for them on rod and reel?


 
Carolina Rig, 6 inch Leader, bait hook with worm. I was right on the Bottom but wasn't getting any bites.

I'm going to try some Carp Bait I like, they say it will work.

Thinking of catching a bunch more and having a Fish Fry.

big rockpile


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I use mono line with Â¼" split-shot about a foot from the hook, no leader. Worm or worms wrapped around the hook sort of like a ball of yarn. No fiddling around that way as the fish inhale the gob right away. With light weight sinker and no leader, allows the bait to be off the bottom and bouncing around with the current like a natural bait would. The bite is light and takes a bit of getting used to. Once you have that down pat, won't take long to fill a 5-gallon pail is you happen to be on a resting hole during the spawning run.

Martin


----------

